# Future Tank Dimension Plans



## Tankless (26 Jan 2020)

I will be upgrading my tank in a couple of months. I've found two NACD tanks of the following dimensions :
80l x 35w x 40h 
100l x 40w x 40h
(both work with many other branded stands due to standard widths) 

My only concerns with these dimensions are to do with the length as most light fittings are for 60cm, 90cm and 120cm. The reason I have selected the two above is that it saves me around £300 in comparison to the EA Aquascaper 900 (for tank and stand). This means that I'd have more to spend on the lighting and the filtration. At one point I was considering the ADA 90p however its collection only at aquarium gardens. That would also lead to the future issue of having to buy a custom made stand for when I move house early next year. I currently use a reinforced desk which is 1200mm in length and just over 450mm in width which will not be moving with me (width is why I can't get an Aquascaper 900). 

Any thoughts on the dimensions of the first two?


----------



## Ed Wiser (26 Jan 2020)

I would keep with standard lengths. So much of the equipment is based on the size of the tank. Even filters are designed to support certain size tanks.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2020)

I'd always go with the bigger tank 
A Twinstar 900SA with adjustable arms would work well with it also.
But I'm a bit confused if the desk you are currently using isn't going with you when you move aren't you going to have to buy a new stand anyway?


----------



## Tankless (26 Jan 2020)

What about a custom made size of:
90l x 40w x 40h
90l x 45w x 40h

I will request for a quote from Nacd for those sizes.


----------



## Tankless (26 Jan 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> I'd always go with the bigger tank
> A Twinstar 900SA with adjustable arms would work well with it also.
> But I'm a bit confused if the desk you are currently using isn't going with you when you move aren't you going to have to buy a new stand anyway?



Yeah I'd have to buy a new stand either way. Its just the 40cm width gives a greater range of on the market stands available
 For example the tank for 100 x 40 x 40 plus a fluval stand would cost £400 in total. I would purchase the stand in a years time when I move (not now). Due to space constraints , I wouldn't be able to get a new stand now as the desk is also used as a book shelf in the compartments below. It has multiple purposes. The  

If the twinstar with adjustable arms works then I guess the ready made dimensions could work.


----------



## Fisher2007 (26 Jan 2020)

Twinstar adjustable works fine. I've got a 1200 on a tank 1450 long and you wouldn't notice the ends don't have a light directly above them as the light spread is good enough


----------



## Tankless (27 Jan 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> Twinstar adjustable works fine. I've got a 1200 on a tank 1450 long and you wouldn't notice the ends don't have a light directly above them as the light spread is good enough



Which twinstar are you using on the tank?


----------



## Fisher2007 (27 Jan 2020)

Tankless said:


> Which twinstar are you using on the tank?



https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/twinstar-led-aquarium-light-1200sa-adjustable-3610-p.asp


----------



## Tankless (27 Jan 2020)

To keep my options open, aquariums 4 life gave me the following quotes for:
For a 900mm(L) x 400mm(H) x 400mm(W) Tropical Sumped Marine Aquarium

All machine polished edges

10mm thick glass. Standard Bracing

Black / Clear Silicone

Opti-White Front, Back, Left & Right

The cost would be £345



For a 900mm(L) x 450mm(H) x 450mm(W) Tropical Sumped Marine Aquarium

All machine polished edges

12mm thick glass. Standard Bracing

Black / Clear Silicone

Opti-White Front, Back, Base Left & Right

The cost would be £355

How do they compare to the aquascaper 900 or the Ada 90p in terms of quality? They're practically within that price range if I factor in the £59 delivery.


----------



## Siege (27 Jan 2020)

A couple of thoughts

- do you want closed top or open?

- go optiwhite all round not just on 3 sides.

- why sumped? It’ll complicate things long term. Can be done well for hi energy planted tank but will need consideration, modification and experience to work well with a planted tank.

start with that question / answer and then budget accordingly.



ADA 90-p is gonna be your standard and consistency in glass hands down. Don’t try to compare,

EA excellent glass etc for the money.

but they are both open topped.........

others will advise on A4L.


S.


----------



## Tankless (27 Jan 2020)

I'd like it to be open top, optiwhite all round and no sump. I did request for braceless and rimless within the quote, so I assumed that what was stated within the response would be similar to what I wanted. I guess I was wrong.

I guess I need to contemplate on how can I make the EAs 50cm width fit within my current space. I received feedback on the Nacd and it wasn't good. I contacted AG for their custom made tanks and the price was good however it would be for collection only which leaves the aquascaper as the best option for now (if I can make it fit).


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Jan 2020)

Tankless said:


> I've found two NACD tanks


I'll stop you there; first thing I read and I just hoped I wasn't too late.
Awful experience from NACD on many counts so I strongly advise to avoid them.

I've not long took delivery of a custom aquarium from @Aquariums4life and my experience was great.
The product seems exactly what I asked for and build quality is excellent also.
Lucy and Ian from aquariums4life were very helpful throughout; I know I was an awful customer but naturally was very nervous after my experience of NACD and had almost given up.

I've had a peninsula AIO (all in one) made where the filtration is contained within the aquarium, sectioned off as a partition at one end. No sump but also no external canister filter with hoses etc to take apart; everything is self contained in the filtration section out of sight.



Tankless said:


> How do they compare to the aquascaper 900 or the Ada 90p in terms of quality?


I'd say my aquarium is of equivalent quality to the Aquascaper's I have had and the polished edges possibly put it ahead. (They really are clean)
I can't comment on the ADA as I've not had one but I'm not keen given some of the glass thicknesses being a little too thin in my opinion.


----------

